# Teil einer Seite neuladen nach Eingabe neuer Daten



## derheine (5. Januar 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

Hilfe, ich verzweifel schon wieder. Möchte den Teil einer Seite neuladen (einen Div-Container) nachdem etwas neues eingefügt wurde.


```
<div id="content">
<div id="content-einf">
<form ..........>
<input ....................... />
</form>
<!-- Hier muss das dann noch irgendwie in die DB eingefügt werden?! Oder doch nicht hier? -->
</div>

<?php
mysql_query ("select ............");
// .....
?>
</div>
```

Hab jetzt mal viel rausgelassen, aber ich denke das Prinzip wie das Ganze aufgebaut sein soll ist klar. Jetzt kommt aber das große Problem: Wie sag ich "ihm", das "er" nur den content Divblock neu laden soll, wenn ich im content-einf den Submit-Button drücke? Und vorallem, wo ist die richtige Position für das Eintragen der Daten in die DB? Hilfe ich bin wirklich verwirrt..

Hab da mal was tolles gelesen über Ajax. Finds klasse was man damit so alles machen kann. Leider check ich es absolut nicht und hab auch noch kein wirklich brauchbares Tutorial gefunden. Wenn ihr welche kennt, bitte her damit!! Würds gerne lernen.

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wäre echt klasse!

Für die Hilfe im Voraus vielen herzlichen Dank.


Jens

P.S.: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, sorry wenn nicht! Hat ja aber trotzdem noch einiges mit PHP zutun ;-)


----------



## g3radiochris (5. Januar 2007)

HeY!

Das ganze müsstest du in der Tat mit Ajax umsetzen.
Sicherlich ist der Anfang nicht grade einfach, so ging es mir zum mindestens, denn ich wollte kein Framework nutzen, ich wollte es selber mach und wissen was da abläuft.
Also entweder hart arbeiten und verstehen oder Framework nutzen, das kostet aber sicherlich auch ein wenig Zeit.

Hier zum selber verstehen gucken:
http://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/AJAX:Getting_Started --> sehr gut gemacht erklärt, Schritt für Schritt und sehr schlanker Code
http://www.ajax-community.de/allgemein/2921-kleiner-einblick-ajax.html --> gute Überblick mit gutem Beispiel und die enstehende Probleme werden geklärt

Frameworks:
http://script.aculo.us/
Zu den Framework kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich habe es bereits auf einem Worksphow im Einsatz gesehen und es ging Recht flot bei dem Herren vorne 

Noch eine gute Überischt über Ajax Frameworks:
http://www.ajax-info.de/uebersicht-ajax-frameworks

Danke und bis bald.
g3radiochris


----------

